# Electronic Water Parameter Tester



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

I was just curious to know if anyone knew of a piece of equipment that electronically measures your water perameters. Such as Ammonia, Ph, Nitrite and Nitrates. Now I know they would be pricey, but im curious to see some, if anyone knows of a specific one that seems good...They sell some fairly inexpensive ones for ph, but thats all I could seem to find. Im looking for a all in one unit if that even exists. Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Pinpoint makes some pH and nitrate monitors, as well as a few others. I use their wireless thermometers and they work great.

http://www.americanmarineusa.com/


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with joe. There are plenty of electronic measuing tools though good ones are usually 100$ plus and are specialized meaning one meter will measure just pH so you will need a bunch of differnt meters which would be costly. Im not sure if there are any meters for ammonia, nitrite... but I wouldn't be supprised if there are.

A liquid test kit will be alot cheaper


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll do a little more research and see what i could come up with. Im using a liquid test kit, I just wonder sometimes if im getting the proper reading.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^I also wonder that with that API freshwater master test kit. I know its fairly accurate, but i wonder actally HOW ACCURATE it is. Like if its +- 1ppm like that electronic nitrate tester.


----------

